
Sega says hackers stole data of 1.29 million users - unwantedLetters
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13829690
======
smhinsey
These data breaches are getting to the point where I am expecting politicians
to start getting involved.

~~~
dmix
These vague assertions comes up in every single thread about hacking.

How would politicans get involved with hacking?

Firewalls? A hacking czar?

I doubt they can do anything besides make a few speeches and most of these
hackers are in eastern europe or china.

~~~
smhinsey
The most likely way is regulation similar to HIPAA which mandates data
controls for sensitive personal information and lays out penalties and
procedures for disclosure.

~~~
glassx
Regulation would be okay... maybe something forbidding the storage of plain-
text passwords, special instructions for hashing, a special protocol for (not)
storing credit card numbers... Like a security 101...

------
ams6110
Sega? I honestly didn't think they were still around.

~~~
rhizome
Hah, that was my reaction, too: "In other news, Sega still exists!"

~~~
astrodust
I hope to hell they're not under the radar because they're working on some
crazy Sonic the Hedgehog MMORPG.

------
hallowtech
Lulz has a problem with someone else going after Sega, but thinks its all
peachy when they're the ones behind the wheel exposing the faults? Either they
are jealous or their intentions aren't to force people to take responsibility
for poor security.

~~~
zorked
I think that comment of theirs was meant as irony. The Dreamcast is known for
its radical fanboy community, so they made a comical reference to that by
mentioning the Dreamcast and "aligning" themselves to Sega.

------
fragsworth
Storing passwords in plaintext should probably be illegal and carry a hefty
fine.

~~~
code_duck
Sega was responsible enough to not store passwords in plaintext. The email I
received stated:

    
    
        We have identified that a subset of SEGA Pass members emails addresses, 
        dates of birth and encrypted passwords were obtained. To stress, 
        none of the passwords obtained were stored in plain text.
    

Of course, they could still have been hashed inadequately, such as with plain
md5.

------
thedigitalengel
Hackers?

Cliched argument; but every time I see such a misuse, I get a little sadder.

~~~
sukuriant
Unfortunately, we may some day get to the point where the term "Hacker" has
wholey lost its roots. This happens to many words in languages over the span
of their existence.

Examples of this occurance include let (used to mean something similar to
hinder), gay (used to [only] mean happy)

------
phatbyte
This is getting ridiculous, these guys need to be tracked down, these are no
longer lame DoS attacks, this is theft.

Damn kids, they are alike.

